

Ask HN: Review my project - zeynel1

http://swimswith.com/search/<p>First, I'd like to thank everyone (and HN in general) for answering my previous questions about this project going back a few months.<p>The application searches about 3000 name database of lawyers and finds schoolmates.<p>This is a project to learn Django and Python and web programming in general.<p>The view function is here: http://pastebin.com/m3b9f58bb<p>Thank you.
======
zeynel1
<http://swimswith.com/search/>

<http://pastebin.com/m3b9f58bb>

